# HTTP-Verbindung mit J2ME....



## Kebab2004 (22. Mrz 2004)

.....nur wie???


----------



## Kebab2004 (22. Mrz 2004)

Das wäre mein bisheriger Code. Könnte das so funktionieren??????


```
import javax.microedition.lcdui.*;
import javax.microedition.midlet.*;

    public class Test
    extends MIDlet
    implements CommandListener {
    	
   	private Display display;
   	private List list;
   	private Command cmdExit;
   	private Command cmdOk;
   	
    	
   	public Test() {}
   	
   	protected void startApp() {
   		//text = new TextBox("Textbox","Test",20,TextField.ANY);
   		list = new List("Menü",Choice.EXCLUSIVE); 	//erstellt Menü (EXCLUSIVE -> eine auswahlmöglichkeit)
   	                list.append("Winamp",null); 	                                        //erstellt den Menüpunkt Winamp (null -> kein Image)
   	                list.append("Explorer",null);                                                //erstellt den Menüpunkt Explorer (null -> kein Image)
                                list.append("WindDVD",null); 	                                        //erstellt den Menüpunkt WinDVD (null -> kein Image
   		list.insert(1, "Windows Media Player", null); 	//erstellt den Menüpunkt Windows Media Player mittels insert an 2er Stelle
   		cmdExit = new Command("Exit",Command.EXIT,1);	        //erstellt Exit Button zum Aussteigen
   		cmdOk = new Command("OK",Command.OK,1);	        //erstellt OK Button zum Bestätigen
   		list.addCommand(cmdExit);
   		list.addCommand(cmdOk);
   		list.setCommandListener(this);
        display = Display.getDisplay(this);
        display.setCurrent(list);
    }
       
    protected void destroyApp(boolean unconditional) {
    }

    protected void pauseApp() {
    }
    
    public void commandAction(Command c, Displayable d)
    {
    	if (c == cmdExit)
    	{
    		destroyApp(false);
    		notifyDestroyed();
    	}
    	else if (c == cmdOk)
    		list.append("Ok gedrückt",null);
    }
    	
}
```


----------



## tomkruse (22. Mrz 2004)

Hi!

Könnte WAS funktionieren? Und WIE? Ich meine, Du hast nach einer HTTP-Verbindung gefragt und dann einen Code gepostet in dem gar keine vorkommt ?! Verstehe nicht so ganz was Du willst ...

Cu - Tom.


----------

